# Tool cat skid or compact loader



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm looking to buy more equipment for snow mainly for using a pusher what would people suggest is best 
Skid steer I have 3 love them
Compact wheel loader around 50-60 hp was quoted between 53-61,000. I can get 2 skids steer for that price 
Tool cat 
I have 5 accounts with in 1 mile trying to do with 1 truck and 1 machine I will run skid on road 
Loader would be great to pile snow but most of my place don't like paying to pile snow so I'm thinking slot of money not to use to full potential
Tool cat I need feed back on 
Skids I know leaing toward skid but let's hear others pro and cons


----------



## miked9372 (Oct 16, 2010)

it depends on how big the area you are doing. if your doing driveways go with the skid. if your doing large parking lots go with the loader as it would cover more area than a skid would.


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

ponyboy;1310633 said:


> I'm looking to buy more equipment for snow mainly for using a pusher what would people suggest is best
> Skid steer I have 3 love them
> Compact wheel loader around 50-60 hp was quoted between 53-61,000. I can get 2 skids steer for that price
> Tool cat
> ...


Your saying you can get two toolcats for 53k, you must be talking used


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

No 2 new holland skids 2 speeds off snow lease with full new warranty for the cost of 1 compact wheel loader
They would be used for small commercial lots and 2 schools 
I'm giving up driveways well at $750 plus $250 for walks I'm guessing my customers will find ome one cheaper too many where are you calls after 1 hour of snow stopping when my contract says I have 6 hours to plow them then I get the town plowed me n can u come and open my driveway up,then complain when they get a $30 charge from me 
So this year mainly commercial work


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

ponyboy;1310663 said:


> No 2 new holland skids 2 speeds off snow lease with full new warranty for the cost of 1 compact wheel loader
> They would be used for small commercial lots and 2 schools
> I'm giving up driveways well at $750 plus $250 for walks I'm guessing my customers will find ome one cheaper too many where are you calls after 1 hour of snow stopping when my contract says I have 6 hours to plow them then I get the town plowed me n can u come and open my driveway up,then complain when they get a $30 charge from me
> So this year mainly commercial work


To keep in the back of your head I just priced out a brandy new Terex skid steer, First year they are making wheeled skids 33k for a 2650 pound lift and 30k for 2000lb lift capacity. Its about 10k cheaper then a bobcat and maybe 6 to 8k cheaper then new holland. I'm probably going to buy one.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I looked at terex compact loader it was $56k great machine if I go skid I will stay new holland, because f my relationship with them. But they were quoted me the loader so I guess they can get the skid also, thanks I will ask about them as well


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

even a compact loader will out perform the skid in open pushes. The tool cat's big advantage IMO is being able to take a person with you. That is damn helpful if you need a shoveler with you


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I do not need the extra guys I have separate shoveling crews, I was thinking it might just be faster than a skid steer


----------



## miked9372 (Oct 16, 2010)

tool cat would be better for sideways if you have to do them


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok sounds like no tool cat because it would befor lots


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

We have a compact loader and it works great! Skids are a little slower going from place to place. They both have their places though


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*You said primarily for snow,*

are you going to use this piece of equipment during the off season as well?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Not really but snow justifies the purchase


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Perhaps you could rent each*

over this upcoming season and decide which one you like best and buy that for the following season.


----------

